# Kindle resources...



## TopCat (Jan 2, 2012)

I got a Kindle for Christmas (yay!) and need a few pointers with regard to resources and so on. I have downloaded loads of e books for instance but have no idea on how to load them on etc.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jan 2, 2012)

If it didn't come boxed with an instruction manual then I can only suspect that Santa has been fencing iffy Kindles.


----------



## TopCat (Jan 2, 2012)

I am a bloke. Do you really feel I will have read the instructions? Ok first time for everything...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 2, 2012)

you have to convert .epub books , I cant remember the program at the second, but if you look for .mobi files around the internets and then copy and paste them into the documents folder on the kindle then they work straight way


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 2, 2012)

You can copy them on like a usb drive, or use calibre as a sort of itunes for it, which also converts books.


----------



## lizzieloo (Jan 2, 2012)

ruffneck23 said:


> you have to convert .epub books.......



Kindle  

If you have a proper ebook reader you can read any format without the added faf 

Anyway. http://www.gutenberg.org/ Fill yer boots


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 2, 2012)

lizzieloo said:


> Kindle
> 
> If you have a proper ebook reader you can read any format without the added faf
> 
> Anyway. http://www.gutenberg.org/ Fill yer boots



dont worry bout that, I have a nook color also , which converts em all.

But I actually prefer the kindle to read on


----------



## TopCat (Jan 2, 2012)

Ooh this is a gift that will give and give! I like!!!!​
I downloaded a stack of books off of Pirate Bay.​
I am using Calibre to convert epub docs to mobi format. A free program and easy to use.​
Drag and drop the files onto Kindle and I am a happy man...​


----------



## purves grundy (Jan 2, 2012)

Yep, Calibre is the way, glad you found it - makes it dead easy, even for divs like me.

I'd love a load of new(ish) books and not just the free out-of-copyright ones I have now... but don't do torrents. Maybe I should learn that.


----------



## TopCat (Jan 2, 2012)

Will this kill writing in the way that Home Taping killed music? <worried>


----------



## lizzieloo (Jan 2, 2012)

TopCat said:


> Will this kill writing in the way that Home Taping killed music? <worried>



Yes 

(((music)))


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jan 2, 2012)

Apparently it's growing the market, especially for fiction.


----------



## TopCat (Jan 2, 2012)

purves grundy said:


> Yep, Calibre is the way, glad you found it - makes it dead easy, even for divs like me.
> 
> I'd love a load of new(ish) books and not just the free out-of-copyright ones I have now... but don't do torrents. Maybe I should learn that.


It took a little while for me to get my head around torrents but not that long and you never forget how to.


----------



## lobster (Jan 2, 2012)

I converted a pdf to mobi with headers and footers with Calibre. The resulting mobi page size is different to the pdf so header page numbers and footnotes appear in the middle of text, its very confusing to read.


----------



## madzone (Jan 2, 2012)

Maurice Picarda said:


> If it didn't come boxed with an instruction manual then I can only suspect that Santa has been fencing iffy Kindles.


Mine didn't have an instruction manual and it's from amazon. The user guide is _on_ the kindle.


----------



## ash (Jan 2, 2012)

Do all the download sites require registration as I am reluctant to give my bank details to a pirate site??


----------



## toggle (Jan 2, 2012)

http://allfreebooks.net78.net


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 3, 2012)

ash said:


> Do all the download sites require registration as I am reluctant to give my bank details to a pirate site??



No. Even if it requires registration, then there is no need to give them your bank details!


----------



## TopCat (Jan 3, 2012)

Try pirate bay, no registration, thousands of free ebooks.


----------



## EastEnder (Jan 3, 2012)

lizzieloo said:


> Kindle
> 
> If you have a proper ebook reader you can read any format without the added faf


What's a proper ebook reader? 

Please note the emphasis on "_ebook reader_", and not "cheap tablet".


----------



## ash (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks just about to give it a go




TopCat said:


> Try pirate bay, no registration, thousands of free ebooks.


----------



## TopCat (Jan 3, 2012)

I have been an avid downloader for years now but it is a huge delight to be able to download all of an authors work in five minutes flat.


----------



## ash (Jan 3, 2012)

Pirate bays the one now just trying to sort out the calibre. Thanks T C


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 3, 2012)

I normally just use google. Book name ebook torrent and it searches all the popular torrent sites for you.


----------



## october_lost (Jan 4, 2012)

TopCat said:


> I am using Calibre to convert epub docs to mobi format. A free program and easy to use.​


There is this online little wonder


----------



## ash (Jan 4, 2012)

I have downloaded caliber and a torrent software now I have. Final torrent file (looks like a flame) which I can't open or convert on calibre. Any ideas or help anyone??


----------



## Riklet (Jan 4, 2012)

What's the torrent file format? Probably an .rar surely, if it's not just a big folder of .mobi and .prc files? Unpack that with WinRAR, you cannot use Calibre until you have a folder with all of the ebooks unpacked in it, from there you can just drag them into Calibre and add them to your library.

It's very easy generally, if the file formats are 'readable' on Kindle, then you merely need to transfer them on with calibre, or even drag and drop into the right folder. I would be careful if you are 'fussy' like me though with your books being sorted and displayed correctly, as you may need to edit ebook info to get the title and the author fields sorted out to your liking.

Torrents of fiction are great, and there's lots of stuff on Gothenburg, but I still feel there's a lack of good quality, available .mobi and .prc files with some books n subjects. That said, there are pleasant surprises, Marxists.net usually has ebook versions of texts and stuff if you hunt about, and they are becoming more common.

Converting from .pdf is still annoying and glitchy, it does work sometimes if you're lucky and it's a good .pdf, but often not, and the ebook is a bit glitchy or looks crap. Shame. I'm not good enough with calibre to 'program' the convert to extract numbers, headers/footers etc, but maybe I'll try again at some point, anyone got any tips?


----------



## Mungy (Jan 4, 2012)

http://www.freebookspot.es/Default.aspx


----------



## october_lost (Jan 4, 2012)

Riklet said:


> That said, there are pleasant surprises, Marxists.net usually has ebook versions of texts


I hate to be pedantic, but, I think you mean marxists.org


----------



## editor (Jan 13, 2012)

This is well useful:
http://www.wirefresh.com/amazons-se...transferring-documents-from-your-pc-a-breeze/


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 13, 2012)

editor said:


> This is well useful:
> http://www.wirefresh.com/amazons-se...transferring-documents-from-your-pc-a-breeze/



Sounds good, but I prefer to convert them first, seems to make the reading experience more pleasent.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 19, 2012)

Anyone had any problems using calibre to convert word docs to mobi?

The file opens fine, but calibre tells me that there is no suitable source format found when I go to convert it.


----------



## ChrisD (Jan 19, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> Anyone had any problems using calibre to convert word docs to mobi?
> 
> The file opens fine, but calibre tells me that there is no suitable source format found when I go to convert it.


Worked OK for me if I saved the word document as a . RTF first Then Calibre worked fine.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 19, 2012)

ChrisD said:


> Worked OK for me if I saved the word document as a . RTF first Then Calibre worked fine.



Ta!


----------

